# Weird white stuff splirted out of its bum



## Zorack (Jul 30, 2004)

When i was holding my avic today, it crawled onto the floor and everything seemed how it should, then it started to rear up its abdomen and loads of white stuff splirted out its rump, is this some kind of way of telling me to leave it alone

please reply :?


----------



## Socrates (Jul 30, 2004)

*Poop Shooter*

 ROFLMAO  

Don't worry about it, your Avic was "just" shooting some poop, possibly testing her aim.     They are quite notorious to do that, nothing at all to worry about.

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Blacktongue (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah they shoot their poop in defense


----------



## pelo (Jul 30, 2004)

poop...lol....you officially got pooped on...lol...most avics are known for this..lol...enjoy your pooping on...lol..


----------



## Mattyb (Jul 30, 2004)

Zorack said:
			
		

> When i was holding my avic today, it crawled onto the floor and everything seemed how it should, then it started to rear up its abdomen and loads of white stuff splirted out its rump, is this some kind of way of telling me to leave it alone
> 
> please reply :?




Its called poop....i wonder if your toilet is thinking the same about you.... ;P


----------



## Mike H. (Jul 30, 2004)

Ya that is comon with avics...dont worry about it..

Regards, Mike


----------



## cichlidsman (Jul 30, 2004)

she pooped on the floor, its normal.


----------



## Blacktongue (Jul 30, 2004)

They dont do it when their happy, probably doesnt like being handled.


----------



## Mattyb (Jul 30, 2004)

Blacktongue said:
			
		

> They dont do it when their happy, probably doesnt like being handled.



I don't think anything is happy when it poops...unless u have a sick mind.... ;P


----------



## Zorack (Jul 30, 2004)

yer im pretty sure it dont like being handled. when i try walk it on my hand, its leg will touch my hand and it will go in the oposite direction


----------



## MilkmanWes (Jul 30, 2004)

Not just in defense.

I think mine is trying to make designs on the side of the enclosure by hitting it friom different angles and altitudes. Maybe it wants to spell out a message. Maybe I could claim it made a madonna on the side of the cage and charge admission for people to see it.





			
				Blacktongue said:
			
		

> Yeah they shoot their poop in defense


----------



## G_Wright (Jul 30, 2004)

MilkmanWes said:
			
		

> Not just in defense.
> 
> I think mine is trying to make designs on the side of the enclosure by hitting it friom different angles and altitudes. Maybe it wants to spell out a message. Maybe I could claim it made a madonna on the side of the cage and charge admission for people to see it.



I think it's going for the new peble dash look


----------



## Brian S (Jul 30, 2004)

The good side of this is that you don't have use TP on the spider


----------



## Archangel (Jul 30, 2004)

My avics have shot the poop on me several times before. Just goes with the turf. But I dare you to just try and hold your avic in your bare hand while you wipe it's bum with tp. You may have more than poop to deal with. Look in the bites section.


----------



## HaloLight (Jul 30, 2004)

im lucky, my avic. has never shot poop at me. haha.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jul 30, 2004)

For some reason I'd rather get bit than poo'd on by a T.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 30, 2004)

only one of my avic's have poop sprayed me, just before they took a miracouls leap from my hand to the bed, chair, or even the glass of other T tanks..


----------

